# [Q] Huawei y520 please HELP



## Keithyzz32 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi all
I could really use some help
I just got a huawei y520 and i cant root it
Its the first phone ive had that i cant do this
I have tried everything possible framaroot z4root vroot rootme towelroot and nothing works
It says fail because the system is read only so it cant install superuser or busybox
I dont have a computer so i cant try that
Is there anybody out there that has a solution ive looked everywhere and there is nothing so I'm posting here
Any help at all would be greatly appreciated
Cheers


----------



## ambyy (Jan 28, 2015)

Keithyzz32 said:


> Hi all
> I could really use some help
> I just got a huawei y520 and i cant root it
> Its the first phone ive had that i cant do this
> ...

Click to collapse



yes i have the same phone too, rooting it has been beyond me thus far. Tried everything i could even with a computer. Anyone with any help would be appreciated


----------



## sabsamxara (Jun 5, 2015)

Huawei y520 is published on 2014, December, so it is a new mobile. It is not so much popular and there is not strategy to root it. We just need to wait when rooting strategy appears.


----------



## jbwyatt (Jun 15, 2015)

Keithyzz32 said:


> Hi all
> I could really use some help
> I just got a huawei y520 and i cant root it
> Its the first phone ive had that i cant do this
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok after bricking 3 of those I finally figured how to root it.
usb debugging on, allow mock locations on
Install all your drivers.
use my scatter or make your own with MTK droid root& tool
load the scatter in SP flash tool, tick only recovery and load the recovery-cwm-y520.img after that turn phone off ( ididnt take battery out) and press download .
that will flash the y520 with the custom CWM. 
unplug usb start phone.
Move UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.46.zip in phone storage. 

reboot in recovery (the new CWM) and install zip from sdcard.
if u stuck somewhere just let me know


----------



## Bobby.stoner (Jun 30, 2015)

jbwyatt said:


> Ok after bricking 3 of those I finally figured how to root it.
> usb debugging on, allow mock locations on
> Install all your drivers.
> use my scatter or make your own with MTK droid root& tool
> ...

Click to collapse




My problem is that i cant reset my phone i try factory reset hard/aoft but it just says complete then when i boot everything is still there its getting to me


----------



## idontknowwhattoputinhere (Jul 7, 2015)

> Ok after bricking 3 of those I finally figured how to root it.
> usb debugging on, allow mock locations on
> Install all your drivers.
> use my scatter or make your own with MTK droid root& tool
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm also having a problem with rooting my Huawei Ascend Y520, and I'm new to rooting.
I've tried using Kingo Root, z4root, framaroot, but none worked.
I've also tried unlocking the bootloader, but I can't get my Product ID since the special code *#*#1357946#*#* won't work
Tried manually rooting it, but I don't think it would work.
Can't find anything else on the internet about rooting this specific phone except here.

I tried doing this but I'm stuck at the SP Flash Tool part
Won't download the cwm_recovery because it can't detect my phone.
I've downloaded the Huawei drivers.
What should I do?


----------



## jinen94 (Jul 7, 2015)

*finally my Huawei y520 is rooted !!*

I was able to root my dear huawei using 360root app :victory:  (the ultimate version of course) 
I can't believe this :')
after several months and several trials  I'm sooo excited !!
I made a video of it (copy and paste url) :
youtu.be/6Agj3e8js7g


----------



## jerrypogs (Aug 29, 2015)

HEY guys im already root my huawei y520-u22  ,using mobile go, it easy to root using that application on pc and android ..but my problem is to port cwm or twrp can we help me ,thanks


----------



## jinen94 (Sep 19, 2015)

Now, finally, a custom Rom (4.4.2) is available for the y520
it's smoother than the stock Rom
  :victory: 
youtube link : (copy and paste in search bar)
youtube.com/watch?v=EsLZTGSiTpY&feature=youtu.be&hd=1


----------



## jinen94 (Sep 20, 2015)

*walkthrough*

here is a short review of the cherry_ROM-v1 (copy and paste url) :
youtube.com/watch?v=wxuoqmf54PE


----------



## Bobby.stoner (Sep 20, 2015)

Can someone please post a link to download the ROM because the one under the video cannot download.

Sent from my DL750 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joytu (Sep 21, 2015)

*yes!!!! i have done it*



ambyy said:


> yes i have the same phone too, rooting it has been beyond me thus far. Tried everything i could even with a computer. Anyone with any help would be appreciated

Click to collapse



it is very easy to root huwei y520....
first download "ROOT CHEKER BASIC" and"KINGROOT" 
1. VERIFY ROOT.....it will show you fail.
2. open kingroot click for root..... then enjoy root...


----------



## jerrypogs (Sep 24, 2015)

jinen94 said:


> here is a short review of the cherry_ROM-v1 (copy and paste url) :
> youtube.com/watch?v=wxuoqmf54PE

Click to collapse



How to install philz recovery? i try flashify nothing change ,, stock recovery pa din siya ..thanks


----------



## Bobby.stoner (Sep 25, 2015)

jinen94 said:


> here is a short review of the cherry_ROM-v1 (copy and paste url) :
> youtube.com/watch?v=wxuoqmf54PE

Click to collapse



I downloaded the ROM, I have cwn so I tried to install it from thee but the installation is aborting. I don't know what to do.


----------



## jerrypogs (Sep 25, 2015)

Please help how to install recovery .. i have stock recovery ..


----------



## kachbour14 (Sep 30, 2015)

*it doesn't work for me *

Hardware : MT6572
Model : HUAWEI Y520-U22
Build number : Y520-U22V100R001C328B111
Build date UTC : 20141209-012743
Android  v : 4.4.2
Baseband v: MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V36.F2.P9, 2014/11/11 17:44
Kernel v : 3.4.67 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.7 (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Tue Dec 9 09:26:07 CST 2014

help please


----------



## idontknowwhattoputinhere (Sep 30, 2015)

jerrypogs said:


> HEY guys im already root my huawei y520-u22  ,using mobile go, it easy to root using that application on pc and android ..but my problem is to port cwm or twrp can we help me ,thanks

Click to collapse



Can you please tell us how you rooted your Huawei Y520??


----------



## jerrypogs (Oct 9, 2015)

idontknowwhattoputinhere said:


> Can you please tell us how you rooted your Huawei Y520??

Click to collapse



Download mobile go on pc .. check usb debug ,then connect your huawei y520 on pc .automatic you'll get mobile go on your phone , after that ,,look root device on mobile go (pc) .. then wait ,,after that you will see android with check ,,  hope you understand me


----------



## malikali007 (Oct 10, 2015)

*solution*

bro you simply hae to download an app from google name as "king root" ...  nd simply root t .. nd stay happy...

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------

use king root...


----------



## daimen.king (Oct 13, 2015)

jbwyatt said:


> Ok after bricking 3 of those I finally figured how to root it.
> usb debugging on, allow mock locations on
> Install all your drivers.
> use my scatter or make your own with MTK droid root& tool
> ...

Click to collapse





cwm doesnot work


----------



## Keithyzz32 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi all
I could really use some help
I just got a huawei y520 and i cant root it
Its the first phone ive had that i cant do this
I have tried everything possible framaroot z4root vroot rootme towelroot and nothing works
It says fail because the system is read only so it cant install superuser or busybox
I dont have a computer so i cant try that
Is there anybody out there that has a solution ive looked everywhere and there is nothing so I'm posting here
Any help at all would be greatly appreciated
Cheers


----------



## idontknowwhattoputinhere (Oct 18, 2015)

malikali007 said:


> bro you simply hae to download an app from google name as "king root" ...  nd simply root t .. nd stay happy...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------
> 
> use king root...

Click to collapse



It stopped around 50% 
I've also tried KingoRoot App and PC version and both failed...
Help!


----------



## daimen.king (Oct 19, 2015)

jinen94 said:


> I was able to root my dear huawei using 360root app :victory:  (the ultimate version of course)
> I can't believe this :')
> after several months and several trials  I'm sooo excited !!
> I made a video of it (copy and paste url) :
> youtu.be/6Agj3e8js7g

Click to collapse



thanx soo muc it works here too


----------



## muhairwe (Dec 30, 2015)

i was hard resetting my phone but it keeps showing erasing repeatedly


----------



## Bobby.stoner (Dec 30, 2015)

Has anyone here got lollipop for their y520 device ?


----------



## sergiomc22 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi i Can't hard reset factory to this terminal. I followed the stock recovery options (wipe cache and Wipe data/factory Reset) but after reboot, all data is still there. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## ahmed alsahab (Jun 15, 2016)

same for me here it is unable to format the phone....i tried different ways but nothing happen


----------



## ambyy (Jul 25, 2016)

can one get a twrp custom recovery for this device? havinng too many issues with CWM recovery


----------



## Alberto6151 (Aug 3, 2017)

*Thread : [Q] Huawei y520 p*



Bobby.stoner said:


> My problem is that i cant reset my phone i try factory reset hard/aoft but it just says complete then when i boot everything is still there its getting to me

Click to collapse



Hi, you solved your problem, it's the same thing with me.

Greetings.


----------



## Puthut wahyu wibisono (Nov 18, 2018)

youtube.com/watch?v=EsLZTGSiTpY&feature=youtu.be&hd=1[/QUOTE]


----------

